# Help programing RC64 remote for RF



## SPACECASE (Mar 11, 2007)

I have a HR20-700 with a RC34 and RC64 remote, I can get the 34 to go in RF mode by following the directions on the screen under setup but I can not get the 64 to do RF using the same set up. Any one got any ideas?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Are you sure it is the RF version (does it have the FCC label on the back)? The instructions on screen should work just fine.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

The “RC64” is not RF-capable. The “RC64R” is. The full model number will be printed on the upper left hand corner of the remote.


----------



## SPACECASE (Mar 11, 2007)

rudeney said:


> The "RC64" is not RF-capable. The "RC64R" is. The full model number will be printed on the upper left hand corner of the remote.


Well that explains it, there is not an R on it. Thanks for the info.


----------

